
Maze Generator - thewarrior
https://github.com/razimantv/mazegenerator
======
catpolice
Plugging my own, related project from a few years back:
[https://github.com/j-s-n/mazes](https://github.com/j-s-n/mazes)

A Python program that generates animated GIFs of some maze construction
algorithms, e.g.
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/j-s-n/mazes/master/example...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/j-s-n/mazes/master/examples/algorithm3-thickness4-128x128.gif)

The javascript version ([https://github.com/j-s-n/mazes-
js](https://github.com/j-s-n/mazes-js)) has a few more algorithms IIRC but I
never got around to fixing it up.

------
kazinator
Go directly to SVG. Then you can view mazes in the browser and easily use them
in web pages, having them look good at any scale.

~~~
razimantv
Done.

------
Syntaf
Cool stuff! I also wrote a maze generator awhile back[1] that was coupled with
the A* algorithm, but it doesn't make those cool circular mazes or anything.
C++11 is also a big plus, loving the modern C++ style.

[1]:
[https://github.com/Syntaf/MazeSolver](https://github.com/Syntaf/MazeSolver)

------
movedx
Very cool. Good work. I'm not a C++ developer my self so I can't find a use
for this, but the maths is interesting and can be adopted.

Do you have any academic resources on hand that you used to help you complete
this project?

~~~
Drup
Not the author, but:

Awesome visualizations: [https://bost.ocks.org/mike/algorithms/#maze-
generation](https://bost.ocks.org/mike/algorithms/#maze-generation)

Explanation of most maze-generation algorithms:
[http://weblog.jamisbuck.org/2011/2/7/maze-generation-
algorit...](http://weblog.jamisbuck.org/2011/2/7/maze-generation-algorithm-
recap)

~~~
douche
Mr. Buck's book is also really good, I would heartily recommend it

[http://www.mazesforprogrammers.com/](http://www.mazesforprogrammers.com/)

~~~
ohmygeek
This is such an interesting book! Thanks for sharing the link.

------
ideonexus
I love the fact that you can do so many shapes and maze styles. Very
impressive.

There's a really nice responsive HTML5-JS random-maze generator, from Gosh
Darn Games that's navigable with arrows. Nowhere near as advanced, but my kids
love it:

[https://www.goshdarngames.com/html5-maze-post-
mortem/](https://www.goshdarngames.com/html5-maze-post-mortem/)

------
19eightyfour
This is very cool. Believe it or not, when I was 19 I knew a female friend who
could draw perfect, solveable mazes, pretty much like intuitively, and she
would also know how many exits there were.

I always thought that was so amazing and cool. But she was somewhat blasé
about it.

------
subkamran
Is it possible to output to a data structure format (JSON or whatever)? It'd
be fun to read these mazes and generate dungeons for a game, especially the
circular ones :P

